# Can you handle the Heat



## BensalemAngler (Jan 7, 2008)

Well here in Bucks County PA the next 2 and maybe 3 days will be wonderful, 66 today 70 tomorrow, and maybe 65 on Wednesday. If you need a bass fix now is the time.

I will be heading out tomorrow after work. I will give the fish one day to realize that the shallows are warmer than normal, then I will surpize them with a Glass Shad. a PC Bait Jerkbait twiched very so appealing and a Mann's Hard nose worm.

Good Luck to all heading out and tight lines.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

Where are you gonna fish? I am thinking the same game plan


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 7, 2008)

Work is slow, weather is warm, snowmobile trip for this weekend will probably be canceled, may as well fish!

Matt


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 7, 2008)

esquired said:


> Where are you gonna fish? I am thinking the same game plan



I will only have about an hour to fish so I was thinking of the shopping center lake at 13 and 413 in bristol. It is right on my way home so I can get a solid hour in.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck - I am gonna try a local "secret" pond


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 7, 2008)

esquired said:


> Good luck - I am gonna try a local "secret" pond



Good Luck, I love that "secret" pond. :lol:


----------



## whj812 (Jan 7, 2008)

Work is slow right now for me too! Im heading out today as well. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish work as slow for me, but at least I get out at 2:05.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll be home at 6PM and my wife leaves to go to work. I will be playing with the kids and dog.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 7, 2008)

I got the itch to go fishing, so I decided to take the wife fishing this morning.....and this is what I found......ICE!







Thats Parvin Lake. I walked quite a ways around to find an open spot and....NADA! Maybe I'll try again tomorrow after a nice warm day today!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 7, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> I got the itch to go fishing, so I decided to take the wife fishing this morning.....and this is what I found......ICE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude is that in Colonial Park?!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice looking spot, and I hope it thaws-out for you during this warm spell.


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 7, 2008)

I almost called in a sick day today with this mornings weather report. Warm weather, but not so warm water temps. If it wasn't so cold last week, this weeks weather would have had a better impact on the water temps. At least in my area.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 7, 2008)

oops my bad it looks exactly like that lake (pond) at colonial park. And I know the lakes have names, I just didn't know what they were. I will have to take a picture of that colonial park lake next to the road they are identical.


----------



## fishhog (Jan 7, 2008)

Will you guys cut that out all our lakes are still frozen and will stay that way for the season,



Fishhog Sr.


----------

